# 20 psi thoughts?



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i have a vrt with a T04S 60-1 "70 trim" turbo .84 AR turbine currently running 15psi.

i would like to bump up to 20psi but i would like to know peoples thoughts if it will hold up with my current setup

motor has around 83k on it.
chains were done at about 78k
8.5:1 headspacer
255 inline pump
stock fuel lines
tial 44mm wastegate
c2 motorsports 42lb chip
42lb injectors
3 bar regulator
peloquin lsd
6 puck clutchnet clutch and HD pressure plate


i guess my main concern is 20psi on a "stock" motor with headspacer.

should i be changing to 630cc injectors/software before attempting or will the 42s live up to the challenge?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

what does your wideband say? egt?


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

i know a guy thay made 407 whp a 19psi on a c2 42lb chip


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

No egt gauge and currently no wideband, just a narrowband

Yes, i know i should get a wideband


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Plug in wideband > set [email protected] 20 psi > have fun.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

instg8r said:


> i know a guy thay made 407 whp a 19psi on a c2 42lb chip



Really? Headspacer or did he put pistons in it?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

20 psi has been done time and time and time again on "stock" Vr-T's. Each application is unique (we don't know the condition of your motor, headstuds, cooling efficiency, etc ... regardless of having the chains done). That being said, though >20 psi has been done repeatedly on stock vr's it is probably not in your best interest to do so without a wideband. That's why all the other users are pointing you in the direction of getting one.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

d15nonvtec said:


> Really? Headspacer or did he put pistons in it?


This C2 software has been out several yrs and a number of us have had success with only using a spacer. I have run 28 psi with only a spacer on their 630cc file.

Expensive *pistons* are not a requirement at only ~20 psi.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> 20 psi has been done time and time and time again on "stock" Vr-T's. Each application is unique (we don't know the condition of your motor, headstuds, cooling efficiency, etc ... regardless of having the chains done). That being said, though >20 psi has been done repeatedly on stock vr's it is probably not in your best interest to do so without a wideband. That's why all the other users are pointing you in the direction of getting one.


Thanks for the in depth response. I do have arp headstuds on the motor already. I will look into getting a wideband


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have done arp stud, spacer and 100% stock motor on C2 and ran 25 and 28psi..


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have done arp stud, spacer and 100% stock motor on C2 and ran 25 and 28psi..


What file though? 42lb, 630?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I've done 20-ish on 440cc, presently 25-28 on 630cc (built motor) -Mk3

25-28 on 630cc (headspacer and ARP head & rod) -Mk4.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

both.
42's need inline pump for sure


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

I already have an inline pump


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Did 20 psi for over two years on C2 42# file, stock motor and 8.5;1 spacer. No engine issues.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

What sort of power numbers were you seeing? How did the plugs look?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Run it off the wideband. I ran a GT3582 1.06AR at close to 30psi and 494whp on 440cc software with water/meth with AFRs still in the 11's.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool, I guess I definately need a wideband. Anyone selling one? Haha


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

d15nonvtec said:


> Cool, I guess I definately need a wideband. Anyone selling one? Haha


AEM uego is $200. not worth the tiny savings to buy something used.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

I think an innovate motorsports one is a bit cheaper, no?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

vdubwest said:


> Why was to hp so low? Because it boosted too late, and full boost was not usable beacause of a 1.06 a/r turbine? Or was it becaust the flow rate of the 440cc injectors couldn't give any more power?


MAF and injectors is my guess. Same setup with the C2 ProMAF and 630cc injectors did just under 600whp at the same boost.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

the pro maf tunes run more timing (the more accurate your fueling, the more aggressive you can be with timing requests).

:beer:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

To answer your question on whp, im gonna guess in the mid 300s. Never dynoed it though


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Another vote for 20psi on a stock block and spacer. OP my setup is virtually the same as yours except I'm running a 9:1 spacer. I like to play it safe so ~15-16psi on 93 octane and ~20psi at the track with some race gas.

No dyno at 20psi yet, but trapping almost 129mph. It's making 400whp+ all day. No issues.

Since you asked the others: Garrett to4e 60 trim, .69 AR P-trim.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> AEM uego is $200. not worth the tiny savings to buy something used.


Got my innovate lc1 from ebay for $100. Bought a 0-20v lcd display for ~$15 to display it, works like a charm

To the OP, hunt on ebay. It might take a little while, but if your patient its worth it.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> Got my innovate lc1 from ebay for $100. Bought a 0-20v lcd display for ~$15 to display it, works like a charm
> 
> To the OP, hunt on ebay. It might take a little while, but if your patient its worth it.


Ya ill check into that. I looked briefly the other day but nothing jumped out at me.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

what intake are you running? didnt see if it was mk3/mk4


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

im running a mk3 intake that has been ported to 2.9 clone. i am also using a ported throttlebody


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran 26psi on the 42# tune (w/ meth) 8.5:1 spacer and bone stock motor ~80k. No probs. :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmm


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I run 28psi on a similar setup. My old 60-1 SUCKED...period. Surged over 16psi so I wouldn't recommend it on your turbo since mine did nothing but make heat. But I've got a precision now and it takes some serious ****.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Your old 60-1 was a Garrett? Strange i have no issues with mine to date, course im only running 15psi.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

i made 411whp @ 19psi on like the same setup


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> I run 28psi on a similar setup. My old 60-1 SUCKED...period. Surged over 16psi so I wouldn't recommend it on your turbo since mine did nothing but make heat. But I've got a precision now and it takes some serious ****.


 Def agreed there. My 60-1 surged like crazy at 20psi and made sht for power. Not a terrible turbo, but I wasn't very impressed.


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have done arp stud, spacer and 100% stock motor on C2 and ran 25 and 28psi..


 Is that 3.2VR6 ? MKIV? 
Not on PT6265 is it? 

Just trying to undestand where are my limitations with C2 STAGE III kit and 'stock' motor is...  

MKV R32T


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

both mk4 and a mk5. the mk5 can handle it but the DSG releases after too much power. got got up to 18psi with no issues on the trans. you can go more IF you do DSG software from C2 motorsports as well.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Romerid3r said:


> i made 411whp @ 19psi on like the same setup


 

Hmmm...


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

TBT-Syncro said:


> what does your wideband say? egt?


How does 830C-850C after the turbo sound? AFR 11.25 at redline


----------

